# Flambeau classic orange trauma box....



## BigPoppa (Jun 26, 2011)

anybody still using these? what for......specialty or basic jump kit?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 27, 2011)

IV/uncontrolled drug box.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 27, 2011)

every fire department in LA and Orange county. they are used as the traditional "bag". everything you need is in one little orange box of paramagic tricks.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 27, 2011)

*I thought the Old Standby was the Plano 747?*

I use a Flambeau as a sewing kit.


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 27, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> I use a Flambeau as a sewing kit.



Bro seriously, thats .... well not so bad, Mrs Brown's mum sews 

We used to use the gangsta old orange and white tackle boxes for IV fluids and suchlike back in the 1980s/1990s but now we have everything in a big green Thomas Pack.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Bro seriously, thats .... well not so bad, Mrs Brown's mum sews



No dear, she crochets. Big difference.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 27, 2011)

It's our STEMI kit. Heparin, plavix, nitro drip and TNkase.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 27, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Bro seriously, thats .... well not so bad, Mrs Brown's mum sews
> 
> We used to use the gangsta old orange and white tackle boxes for IV fluids and suchlike back in the 1980s/1990s but now we have everything in a big green Thomas Pack.



We still use the big orange and white ones here. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 27, 2011)

Drug box.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2011)

My old service in TX used the orange Planos for a drug box


----------



## Nerd13 (Jun 27, 2011)

IV box. It rarely gets cracked because we keep some complete IV setups easy to reach but if we need smaller caths, IOs or pedi stuff we reach for the box.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 27, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> We still use the big orange and white ones here. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Something like that


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Something like that



Thats them. The ferno box. Apparently ferno doesn't make them anymore, so they're going to switch over to the pelican box, like macomb county used to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 27, 2011)

i would really urge you and the powers that be to re-consider the pelican boxes. although they are very nice and very tough, they are VERY HEAVY as in their empty box weighs more than my full plano box...


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 27, 2011)

*The box pictured above is the Plano 747*

http://www.amazon.com/Plano-Molding-Company-Emergency-Kit/dp/B0015TGPZE
Here's a Flambeau paramedic box:
http://flambeaucases.com/index.php?p=page&pid=48&mid=9
My jail's ACLS carrier was from Stanley:
http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=GAQJTvKdCbTRiAK9rPSrDQ&ved=0CFoQ8gIwAw#


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 27, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Something like that




That is the actual drug box from my region!  With the star of life sticker on it to indicate that it has experienced the 2008 updates!  Hooray!  I feel famous.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 27, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> That is the actual drug box from my region!  With the star of life sticker on it to indicate that it has experienced the 2008 updates!  Hooray!  I feel famous.



Thats too funny lol

I just googled big orange drug box.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 27, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Thats them. The ferno box. Apparently ferno doesn't make them anymore, so they're going to switch over to the pelican box, like macomb county used to have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Plano* not ferno. Whatever. :wacko:


----------



## volmedic85 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think it's funny to see these still being used. I can understand why, but the cost of these are pretty high for a glorified tackle box.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 19, 2011)

*And if the latches are not all done just right...*

Bad magic juju requiring picking up of things. Many many small broken things.


----------



## 325Medic (Sep 20, 2011)

County back up drug box. We use Ferno bags for the first in. County is also going to the Pelican boxes and some E.D.'s are stocking them now.

325.


----------

